# Grippe + alter Rechner + kleiner Geldsegen = neuer Rechner gesucht



## phily (4. Dezember 2015)

Moin Moin zusammen

Zur Situation: Ich lieg mit Grippe krank im Bett, fühl mich echt bescheiden und mir ist natürlich langweilig.  Dazu kam ein kleiner, unerwarteter Geldsegen. Außerdem ist mein Rechner "leicht"  in die Jahre gekommen und macht mittlerweile immer mehr Mucken.

Mainboard :                            Asus P5Q-E
Chipsatz :                               Intel P45/P43
Prozessor :                             Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2833MHz
Physikalischer Speicher :       4096MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Grafikkarte :                           NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470
Festplatte :                             Seagate ST3500418AS ATA Device (500GB)
DVD-Rom Laufwerk :            Toshiba-Samsung CDDVDW SH-224DB
Betriebssystem :                    Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (64-bit)

Far Cry 4 und GTA V liefen für mich zwar noch gerade zufrieden stellend, aber für The Witcher 3, Fallout 4 und zukünftige Titel seh ich schwarz.

Eins vorneweg: Ich weiß, es gibt hier bereits unzählige Threads zum Thema PC-Zusammenstellung, aber ich habe trotzdem einen neuen eröffnet, weil es ja immer Details oder spezielle Anforderungen gibt, die in anderen Threads unerwähnt bleiben.

Sollte das falsch gewesen sein schonmal sorry dafür und dann bitte den Beitrag entsprechend verschieben.

Nun zum eigentlichen:

Ich suche einen neuen Rechner für 600-650€. Außer dem Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und Betriebssystem möchte ich alles neu erwerben (also auch ein Gehäuse), mir online zusammen stellen und zusammen bauen lassen. Auch über Tipps wo ich dies mache bin ich sehr dankbar (wie an meinem Rechner zu erkennen, hab ich mich länger nicht mit Hardware beschäftigt).

Auf Übertaktung lege ich keinen Wert, eher darauf, dass ich die CPU in einigen Jahren tauschen kann, ohne das Mainboard gleich mit zu wechseln.

Bei der Zusammenstellung würde ich aufgrund des Budgets das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Performance legen wollen, also eher auf eine SSD verzichten, wenn ich dadurch mehr CPU/GPU-Leistung erhalte.
Trotzdem wäre eine SSD natürlich interessant, also vielleicht gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Rechner mit und ohne SSD (dann mit evtl. stärkeren Teilen) zusammen zu stellen.

Freu mich auf eure kompetenten...hust...räusper...herbboy... Antworten. Aber natürlich von allen anderen auch.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2015)

Also, da verweise ich mal auf diesen Thread http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9347515-neuer-rechner.html

die Frage ist halt: Core i3 + GTX 960 / R9 380 und schon viel Gamingpower, aber wegen der CPU evlt. in 2 Jahren schon ein großes Problem, weil es eben nur ein Dualcore mit Hyperthreading, also 4 virtuellen Kernen ist, oder aber nen Core i5 nehmen und dafür nur eine GTX 950, dafür aber dann per Grakawechsel über 4-6 Jahre hohe Details genießen?

Und wenn du den PC bauen LASSEN willst, bleibt Dir auch nur hardwareversand.de übrig, die bauen auch bis ich glaub Sonntag für 15€, sonst 30€. Andere Seiten, die einen Zusammenbau anbieten, verlangen eher 100€, machen das aber im Zweifel vlt. was "solider". Wenn du hardwareversand nimmst, dann ruf die Einzelteile per Preisvergleich auf und leg erst am Schluss den "Rechnerzusammenbau" aus dem Service-Menü mit in den Warenkorb.


----------



## phily (4. Dezember 2015)

So, habe mir auf hardwareversand jetzt mal was zusammengestellt:

Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box
188,99 €
MSI H97 PC Mate, Sockel 1150, ATX
85,99 €
Aerocool Strike-X ONE Advance - black, ATX, ohne Netzteil
35,99 €
be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 450W - bulk -
57,99 €
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
50,99 €
Rechner - Zusammenbau
14,99 €
Gainward GeForce GTX 960, 2GB DDR5
204,99 €
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U... 
47,99 €

Macht dann zusammen 687,92 €. Wär dann mit I5 und der 960 GTX und im Preis wär ich dann etwas drüber, was aber ok ist.
Was hälst du davon?




 


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2015)

jo, ist gut - aber die Gainward hat nur die Referenz-Kühlung und 2GB. Nimm lieber die KFA² GeForce GTX 960 Gamer OC Mini Black günstig kaufen  oder die Inno3D GeForce GTX 960 HerculeZ X2 günstig kaufen  oder wenn es eine Marke sein soll, die du besser kennst (KKA² und Inno3D sind inzwischen an sich auch etabliert), dann die MSI GeForce GTX 960 4GD5T OC, 4GB GDDR5 günstig kaufen


----------



## phily (4. Dezember 2015)

Super, dank Dir für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Guck ich mir gleich direkt mal an. 
Aber ansonsten passt alles, also Gehäusegröße passend zum Mainboard, Netzteil ausreichend usw.? Und bedeutet bulk bei dem Netzteil, dass keine Kabel dabei sind?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2015)

Beim Gehäuse is alles dabei: 2 Lüfter, 2x USB3.0, genug Platz (außer für sehr große CPU-Kühler). Kann halt sein, dass die Lüfter nicht besonders leise sind, wenn bei DEM Preis gleich 2 dabei sind, aber die kann man ja auch mal tauschen. Und das Netzteil ist halt kein Netzteil "für den Laden", sondern an sich speziell für PC-Bauer gedacht, da hast du halt ggf. nur das Netzteil mit seinen Kabeln und das war's, kein Montagematerial (is aber eh beim Gehäuse dabei), keine "schöne Packung". Evlt. fehlt sogar das Stromkabel, was von der Steckdose zum NT geht, aber da hat "man" an sich eh immer eines da, oder?


----------



## phily (4. Dezember 2015)

Klaro, so ein Kabel ist vorhanden .
Wußte halt nicht genau, wie das dann mit dem Rechnerzusammenbau für 15 € läuft, falls nicht alles sachen dabei sein sollten. Also muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, dass irgendwas nicht oder nicht richtig angeschlossen wird, weil Sachen fehlen, richtig? Bin ja immer skeptisch


----------



## phily (5. Dezember 2015)

So, hab meinen Rechner heute bei hardwareversand bestellt, jetzt grad aber mal gegoogelt, was die Leute so für Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben. Da schreiben schon einige von defekten Teilen, falsch oder gar nicht angeschlossenen Teilen usw. Was habt Ihr hier im Forum denn so für Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2015)

phily schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr hier im Forum denn so für Erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Hat Herbboy ja schon angerissen das man für 15€ nicht gerade Top Schrauber da einstellt.
Ansonsten, die Stammuser hier bauen sich ihre Kisten meist selbst zusammen.
Hätte ich an deiner Stelle auch mal versucht, denn irgendwann muss da jeder mal anfangen wenn er hier und da mal was austauscht. Oder willst du bei jeder Kleinigkeit die Kiste einschicken?
Und so schwer ist das auch nicht mehr. Vorher ein paar Einleitungen bei YT schauen und am besten einen Freund fragen der da schon Ahnung hat, der kann dann helfen.
Na ok, lass dich Überraschen. Passt ja jetzt zu Weihnachten.


----------



## phily (6. Dezember 2015)

Ne, dass das kein Hexenwerk ist, ist mir schon bewusst. Grafikkarte, RAM, Netzteil und so einfache Sachen hab ich schon gemacht, CPU und Motherboard allerdings noch nie. Hinkriegen würd ich das mit Sicherheit, nur brauch ich dann dafür inkl. Tutorial-Recherche auch minimum 4 Stunden und das ist das Ding...das ist mir schlicht zu viel Aufwand. Klingt nach Faulheit, ist es wahrscheinlich auch. Ich könnte an meinem Mopped auch selbst die Kette wechseln oder die Räder neu montieren, aber die Zeit, die ich dafür aufwenden müsste, ist mir dafür zu schade. Das ist dann so ne Art "Luxus", den ich mir gönne. Zur Not bring ich das Ding zu meinem örtlichen PC Laden und lass die das machen, sollte Hardwareversand das nicht richtig gemacht haben.

Und, PC-bastel-erfahrene Freunde hab ich auch tatsächlich gar nicht, da bin ich als PC-fanatic quasi West-Berlin in der Konsolen-DDR


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar, kann man auch verstehen.


----------



## Golgomaph (6. Dezember 2015)

Wohin gegen es wahrscheinlich in manchen bzw. den meisten Fällen schneller gehen würde, ein Problem im selbst gebauten Rechner alleine zu lösen, als einen "Fertigzusammenbau" zum Laden zu schleppen ^^ So gesehen wäre es dann auch wieder mehr aufgewendete Zeit ... was aber ja gar nicht deine Frage war 

Erfahrung nicht, aber du findest eig. bei jedem Produkt im Internet mit, sagen wir mal, 20+ Bewertungen mindestens eine schlechte, und so lange deutlich mehr gute als schlechte sind stehen die Chancen doch gut  
Kannst ja nichts dabei verlieren, außer natürlich: Zeit! ^^


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2015)

Es melden sich natürlich immer eher die, die was zu meckern haben, als die, bei denen alles okay war. Shops, die eher 100€ nehmen, machen das im Schnitt sicher besser/sauberer (zb Kabel sehr schön verlegen und zusammenbinden). Und defekte Teile werden selbstverständlich von keinem Shop absichtlich eingebaut, das wäre ja dämlich, wenn die was einbauen, was dann zu 100% als Retoure zurückkommt und kostenlos "repariert" werden muss.

Der Shop ist/war dieses Jahr halt in Problemen, da läuft eine Insolvenz, wobei aber die Bestellungen seit Ende Juli absichert sein sollen. Ob der Service aber wirklich schlechter ist, also: zb bei geizhals hat zB mindfactoy hat da nun auch keine SO viel bessere Durchschnittsnote, und Amazon liegt zwischen MF und hardwareversand... die haben auch eine eigene Wertung von "erfahrenen Usern" bei Geizhals, da ist hardwareversand dann sogar besser als MF und Amazon mit ner Note von 1,57 - der Durchschnitt aller Nutzer liegt bei nur 2,6 als Note - das spricht sehr dafür, dass dort vermehrt Leute schlechtere Wertungen abgeben, die sonst - wenn alles okay ist - GAR nicht werten, also sehr viele Leute, die wohl nur 1-2 Mal gewertet haben und sich "auskotzen" wollten, vlt auch viele, die wegen den Insolvenz Probleme haben (wer so zwischen Juni bis Ende Juli bestellte oder Ware zurücksendete, muss seine Ware/Geld über den Insolvenzverwalter einfordern) und deswegen was schrieben. Denn nur dann kann die Note der "erfahrenen" Nutzer so viel anders sein als die Durchschnittsnote.

Ich würde mir da nicht zu viele Sorgen machen. In den letzten Jahren hab ich hier im Forum nur 1x jemanden gehabt, der Ärger mit dem Shop hatte, weil das Gehäuse verbeult war und es mit der Ersatzforderung "Streit" gab. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, wie viele der Leute, denen man hier eine Zusammenstellung empfiehlt, dann auch wirklich den PC dort kaufen UND zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## phily (14. Dezember 2015)

So, der Rechner ist heut gekommen und es sieht alles sehr gut aus und ich bin Feuer und Flamme  (@herbboy: Das Stromkabel fürs Netzteil war tatsächlich nicht dabei ).

Spricht nun etwas dagegen, meine alte Festplatte in den neuen Rechner zu packen? Also auf die neue Win7 machen und die alte dann über ein eigenes Kabel anschließen? Dann muss ich diese "master-slave" Geschichte nicht weiter beachten, richtig? Dann kann ich mir alle alten und wichtigen Daten rüberziehen, die Platte anschließend formatieren und sie als zusätzlichen Speicher nutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

phily schrieb:


> So, der Rechner ist heut gekommen und es sieht alles sehr gut aus und ich bin Feuer und Flamme  (@herbboy: Das Stromkabel fürs Netzteil war tatsächlich nicht dabei ).
> 
> Spricht nun etwas dagegen, meine alte Festplatte in den neuen Rechner zu packen? Also auf die neue Win7 machen und die alte dann über ein eigenes Kabel anschließen? Dann muss ich diese "master-slave" Geschichte nicht weiter beachten, richtig? Dann kann ich mir alle alten und wichtigen Daten rüberziehen, die Platte anschließend formatieren und sie als zusätzlichen Speicher nutzen.


  master slave gibt es nur noch im Swingerclub  

Du kannst die alte HDD ruhig dranmachen. Achte aber darauf, dass die neue für Windows an einem der "ersten" SATA-Ports von der Nummerierung her ist, damit nicht später der PC von der alten Platte booten will.


----------



## phily (14. Dezember 2015)

Super, wie immer ein dickes Danke an Dich


----------



## phily (30. Dezember 2015)

So, der Rechner ist mittlerweile 2 Wochen bei mir und ich bin echt sehr zufrieden damit. Hab Fallout 4 (mit .ini tweaks) und Witcher 3 neu erstanden und beide laufen auf den höchsten Einstellungen (allerdings "nur" in 1680X1050, da mein 22er nicht mehr schafft) sehr flüssig. Far Cry 4 ebenfalls.

Also nochmal Danke allerseits und schonmal einen guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2015)

phily schrieb:


> So, der Rechner ist mittlerweile 2 Wochen bei mir und ich bin echt sehr zufrieden damit. Hab Fallout 4 (mit .ini tweaks) und Witcher 3 neu erstanden und beide laufen auf den höchsten Einstellungen (allerdings "nur" in 1680X1050, da mein 22er nicht mehr schafft) sehr flüssig. Far Cry 4 ebenfalls.
> 
> Also nochmal Danke allerseits und schonmal einen guten Rutsch euch allen


 cool, dann frohes Rutschen


----------

